# request bank phone call recordings



## moneymakeover (21 May 2018)

Hello,

I understand to get bank records I can submit a subject access request plus cheque for €6.35

But for phone call recordings: how to get these? Are they included? 

Is it a separate request? 

Do I need to give specific dates?

Can I ask for calls to both partners?

Thanks


----------



## TrackerThieves (22 May 2018)

Think all banks have to waive the fee at the moment. I had to request a large number of call recordings. Mine was with EBS I rang  them after I made my subject access request and explained what I was looking for and was sent a form where I had to fill in details, basically times and dates of all the calls I wanted, which I had gotten from the documents in my subject access request. They have a department called the Sars team which were surprisingly very helpful. I'd imagine other banks operate similarly.

I'd sugests make your subject access request(is supposed to be supplied within 40 days) then make a list of all calls you need. Document everything along the way. I had a large amount missing/not available


----------



## moneymakeover (22 May 2018)

There is a particular call I am interested in

If I ask for a particular date and time
 am I more likely to get it than asking for all calls?


----------



## notabene (22 May 2018)

@TrackerThieves were you able to get the recordings?


----------



## TrackerThieves (22 May 2018)

moneymakeover said:


> There is a particular call I am interested in
> 
> If I ask for a particular date and time
> am I more likely to get it than asking for all calls?


I had asked originally for all call recordings but was told i would need to provide dates and times of calls i wanted. Assuming it was arrears support unit or similiar department with a different lender it will all be documented, there will be documents in the SAR with detail of each call time,date who call was with and some brief notes of what was discussed . Once you get these documents you will know the calls you will be intrested in and can ask for the exact call


----------



## TrackerThieves (23 May 2018)

notabene said:


> @TrackerThieves were you able to get the recordings?


I spent the last few months making a large number of detailed requests mostly relating to calls but also for a couple of documents, i did receive about 12 calls requested on CD but there was a huge amount missing, over a 9 month period between 2014-2015 there are a further 12 recordings missing/not available all missing calls were between the ASU and Myself/Padraic Kissane or another third party. I also have documents for all of these with exact times dates and who calls were with. There's also other issues around calls and documents which may be more serious but i wont go into too much detail


----------



## TrackerThieves (23 May 2018)

moneymakeover said:


> There is a particular call I am interested in
> 
> If I ask for a particular date and time
> am I more likely to get it than asking for all calls?



if you already know the time and date of the call you need you could just request this without doing the subject request


----------



## moneymakeover (23 May 2018)

That is interesting because when I spoke to BOI about phone call recordings they said write to south mall cork
Enclose cheque for €6.35
So that seems like they treat it like a SAR request


----------



## TrackerThieves (24 May 2018)

moneymakeover said:


> That is interesting because when I spoke to BOI about phone call recordings they said write to south mall cork
> Enclose cheque for €6.35
> So that seems like they treat it like a SAR request


Ok i had mistakenly assumed it was the central bank that had made them waive the fees. Must be still up to each bank, AIB/EBS are still waiving theirs.


----------



## Thirsty (30 May 2018)

post May 25th they can no longer request the €6.35 payment.


----------



## moneymakeover (30 May 2018)

I spoke to then 1 week ago and they asked for the cheque which I sent a few days ago

@Thirsty  What is the change regarding the cheque?


----------



## Thirsty (30 May 2018)

GDPR came into force on 25th May.  Companies must provide requested info without asking for payment.


----------



## grantl2 (2 Mar 2019)

Hi, I have request phone recordings for 2008. Kbc say they only go back as far as 2010? Is this correct. 
I wanted to switch to a tracker rate at the time but was refused over the phone because I had one on another property. (with different bank)

this is my first post. sorry if it is in the wrong section...


----------



## TrackerThieves (2 Mar 2019)

Yes, unfortunately. Ebs only had recordingS from 2013 onwards. They said they were not obliged to have recordings before this. I assume it was not until the Cccma 2013 came into effect that they were required to record all asu calls. Even though most my requests were after 2013 and with the asu a lot are still missing


----------



## Jim2007 (2 Mar 2019)

grantl2 said:


> Hi, I have request phone recordings for 2008. Kbc say they only go back as far as 2010? Is this correct.
> I wanted to switch to a tracker rate at the time but was refused over the phone because I had one on another property. (with different bank)
> 
> this is my first post. sorry if it is in the wrong section...



Under the act, you are entitled to get a copy of the data the hold on you.  At the same time businesses are required to hold only the data they need to conduct their business and no more.  So data is regularly delete to comply with the act.  If they have deleted then obviously you can’t get it.


----------

